# Wall Street Ultra Sweet Emotion



## maranatha minis (Jun 12, 2010)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v334/maranathaminis/260.jpg[/img]

here is wall street ultra sweet emotion at the Tunica show 2 weeks ago. got him at the sale on saturday, won his class on sunday!!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow very exciting CONGRATS


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## crponies (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## JWC sr. (Jun 15, 2010)

You bought him well and I think he has a lot of potencial. The pictures do not do him justice, he is much prettier in person.





By the way, you know ultra bright died a few months back so there will be no more babies from him.


----------



## maranatha minis (Jun 15, 2010)

I think I am going to sell him and buy me a weanling filly. I have a really nice 37in aspc stallion i plan to hard ship to amhr.


----------

